
Ask HN: Which ebook reader to buy? - Keloo
I want to buy a good and not very expensive ebook reader. 
I&#x27;d like it to have no restrictions (to allow me download and store any free ebook).
I have not that much time to surf the web and forums. So if you surfed the web in searching for one, can you please leave here a suggestion?
======
smacktoward
If you're looking for an "open" e-reader, your best bet is probably one from
Kobo: [https://us.kobobooks.com/](https://us.kobobooks.com/)

------
ivan_ah
The kindle is far from "open," but note you can convert any .epub to .mobi
using calibre, so technically you can read anything.

Works pretty well.

------
joefarish
I have a rooted Nook which I have Google Books, Kindle and Pocket installed
on. It only set me back £25 :-)

------
dudul
"not very expensive" could be useful to be explicit here. What is not very
expensive for you?

~~~
Keloo
I have a budget of ~150$

